# Need some pics to get me to the weekend



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone have any inspiration (pics) to take the edge of this weeks work???????

Fish on fly pics posted are appreciated.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Maybe this will get you through the next couple of days.


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the pics...the guys in my office appreciate them as well!



I am gonna get to the bonefish one day. I am recently addicted to the fly in saltwater so i am still looking to land my first dot tail. I have done saltwater all my life just new to the fly world and have come to understand why people like it as much as they do.


----------



## sparrfish (May 14, 2007)

I would post the pics of my reds but sparrfish put them in this thread

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=156036

hope it helps.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

Bonefishing in Belize last year


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

what pattern did you have tied on for those bonefish? 

Cant wait for that trip to come around.....


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

I caught my bonefish on a tan/white crazy charlie, size 8 hook.

Here's my fishing report that I posted last year when we got back from Belize:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=117062


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

*jack and reds*

Here's *davidb *with a jack and another one of him with some nice reds. David picked up these fish on the same day in different bays, he made catching these fish look easy.


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

I have heard nothing but good about that Crazy Charlie fly


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

wadespade said:


> I have heard nothing but good about that Crazy Charlie fly


Before my trip to Belize, I went on a shopping spree, buying at least 3 of every bonefish & permit pattern that was recommended on various websites. I think I bought 80 flies total. I ended up using 3 flies, and all 3 were crazy charlies.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Capt. Low Tide:

Thanks for the compliment. The right guide makes it easy.

*Note to self* - take goofy hat off for photos.

I had the same experience with charlies in Belize, only needed three of them. But in other locations it seemed like the Mojo was gone and I was glad to have half of the patterns from Dick Browns _Bonefish Flies _in my box.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Offshore is just about ready to kick off. Here you go:

THE JAMMER


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

I am ready when you guys are....I am getting restless....need some fish action.


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

heres a 27 1/4" trout i caught last saturday! sight casted in about a foot of water. this is my 5th trout over 26" on fly









and no.... i didnt pee in my pants.. lol


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

That is a hell of a catch there...you were sight casting? Which bay?

Nice fish...lucky dog


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

heres anouther one i just caught this saturday.. had anouther 25incher eat my fly but didnt stay hooked.

28" 8 1/2 lbs


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

Which bay are you pulling these out of? Nice catch again....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. That's an impressive trout on a fly. :cheers: 

I used to fly fish a little, back in the '80s, but kinda got away from it. Twenty to thirty mph wind kinda makes it easier to grab the conventional gear, on most occassions.


----------



## Pescadorable (Sep 15, 2004)

Check this out. Extreme fly fishing for yellowfin tuna off of Cape Town, South Africa.

http://www.twooceanssportfishing.com/extreme-fly-fishing-yellowtail-tuna

I have a deposit in for 2 days in October! I told the skipper that I might NOT want to hook anything after seeing his pics.


----------

